

U.S. Accuses Goldman Sachs of Fraud - samratjp
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/17/business/17goldman.html

======
Goronmon
In progress discussion of SEC charges:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1270775>

------
cypherdog
There was a really interesting This American Life about this very subject. It
does a great job of explaining some of the issues surrounding what Goldman
Sachs did, though not about Goldman Sachs in particular.It does mention how
Magnetar was supposably attempting to influence CDO managers into taking on
riskier investment in order to get the CDO's to fail in order to cash in.
[http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-
archives/episode/405/i...](http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-
archives/episode/405/inside-job)

